# What do you do for a living?



## greeneyedangel (Dec 19, 2005)

Its probably been done before but what does everyone do for work? Just curious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## screeema (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm a hairstylist, I specialize in Japanese thermal reconditioning {hair straightening} and extensions!!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm a stay-at-home wife. :icon_smil


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 19, 2005)

I work for an insurance agency. I do claims and prepare new applications and submissions for new business.... whoopie! lol :icon_roll

Before that... I did hair!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilla (Dec 19, 2005)

I am a student but will have to get a job soon so I can pay for my student loans.... :icon_eek:


----------



## Eyes_of_Allure (Dec 19, 2005)

I am a secretary to the general manager and also an office administrator


----------



## canelita (Dec 19, 2005)

No job for me, but I have a house and a bf to take care of and that's enough


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm currently an unemployed student...

But am working on my cosmetology license


----------



## Liz (Dec 19, 2005)

i am a on-call freelancer for MAC!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and then i stay home the rest of the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm a SAHM and prospective fashion designer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 19, 2005)

Aww! Charms you are so cute! :clap *btw the "best" should have been in all caps!! lol*

I am a student working on my Criminology Bachelor's degree... Hopefully I'll be hired on at MAC in SOME capacity... Even if I have to wash their brushes for a month before they let me work on someone! :icon_eek:


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 19, 2005)

waitress :icon_roll i was a student up until 2 months ago, but i decided to take a year off.


----------



## Eva121 (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm a student (Office Management-Management Assistant), but no more classes for me! Exams and then in February, I'm starting a traineeship in a beautiful hotel!


----------



## Joyeuux (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm an assistant manager &amp; artist at MAC.


----------



## Liz (Dec 19, 2005)

oh wow! you've made assistant manager joy?!


----------



## KittyM (Dec 19, 2005)

I am an Air Hostess for SAS Braathens (Scandinavian Airlines)


----------



## Laura (Dec 19, 2005)

I work in a small IT company so i dont have one specific role! I work in sales, customer service/support calls, marketing, updating sites, accounts! LOL


----------



## Sophia (Dec 19, 2005)

No job for me, I'm a student to University!


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 19, 2005)

Microbiology Laboratory Technician.


----------



## redrocks (Dec 19, 2005)

I work in a small non-profit office doing Marketing and Event Planning. I'm also a volunteer EMT in my town.


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Dec 19, 2005)

I am a secretary for a small consulting company.


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 19, 2005)

I am an Executive Assistant in NYC. (not exactly my dream job) but the hours are decent - - 9 to 5.


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 19, 2005)

woo!!!!!!!! I get this done to my hair twice a year!! Love it - love it - love it!!!


----------



## Saja (Dec 19, 2005)

Was a radio dj/newsgirl....now im doing nothing...trying to decide if I wanna be somthing else


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 19, 2005)

Delivery/I E Supervisor at the "What can Brown do for you?" delivery company


----------



## iloveparis (Dec 19, 2005)

I used to work in Mutual Fund trading for a big investment co. before becoming a stay-at-home mom. I've decided to pursue makeup artistry though so I will be attending class in a makeup school in March.


----------



## Cirean (Dec 19, 2005)

I worked in Information Management for 11 years but now I'm a housewife :icon_chee


----------



## Chrystal (Dec 19, 2005)

SAHM here too! Looking to find something to do with myself now that the kids are in school though.:icon_chee


----------



## makeup_nerd (Dec 19, 2005)

aerospace engineer..... am here working for NASA for a couple months.... it's like a geek fest here.... no eye candy whatsoever....


----------



## Andi (Dec 19, 2005)

IÂ´m a student in Medical School...3 1/2 more years to go till I have my doctorÂ´s degree. and yeah, I donÂ´t work-IÂ´m lucky that my parents pay for everything and they actually donÂ´t even want me to work :icon_bigg

(am I spoiled? *lol*...oh well, a big amount of austrian college students donÂ´t work. college is only about 350 dollars a semester, no matter how many classes, no matter what youÂ´re majoring in. pretty cool, huh?)

btw, Kristina I think itÂ´s so cool that youÂ´re an air hostess...that would have probably been my 2nd career choice! how many languages do you speak? I think for austrian airlines and you have to be somewhat fluent in 3 languages (german, english and either italian/spanish/french I believe)


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 19, 2005)

unemployed my bf takes care of me hehe, but im going to school in january ( hes paying) just a makeup coarse for a week, i still need to learn a couple of things:icon_love


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 19, 2005)

btw this is a stupid question but whats a sahm?


----------



## Gwendela (Dec 19, 2005)

It's not a stupid question. It's a stay at home mom. :icon_chee

I'm a full time college student, but I work part time at the college bookstore. (I'm supposed to be there now, but I'm sick)


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 19, 2005)

oh ok now i get it lol thank you for clearing that up i feel pretty stupid:icon_love


----------



## Gwendela (Dec 19, 2005)

There's no need to feel stupid. I only know because I once was one. :icon_conf


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Dec 19, 2005)

Sweater Technical Designer, apparel industry. Designers hand me a sketch, I make a "spec sheet" (a page with points of measurement and what measurements I want them to be), get in a sample and fit it, then tell the factories how we want to correct/change the style. I also do some cut-and-sew knits, but I'm predominantly sweaters.


----------



## Saints (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm a computer science student, hopefully I'll finish my bachelor degree in 2006. I have a part time job doing Gallup pools (calling people...)


----------



## monniej (Dec 19, 2005)

in my day job i work as an accountant. in the evenings and weekends i do brows, facials, and waxing (i'm a licensed esthetician).


----------



## KittyM (Dec 19, 2005)

I love my job!!!I was never interested in this job, but a friend of mine draged me down to this place where SAS had a stand and information about the occupation.i just sent an application and got through the first and second interview and after 6 weeks of training the job was mine.I just love to work with people!!

I speak english,german(lived in Hennef-Sieg,kleines Dorf between Bonn and Cologne as an Au Pair and had it 5 years in school) and Spanish(forgotten a lot now)


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 19, 2005)

monnie, where have you been?! i've been wondering about you!

kristina, you SO look like an air hostess. they're always so pretty LOL that's such a cool job!

andi, $350?! that's how much one of my textbooks was LOL


----------



## KittyM (Dec 19, 2005)

Oh Jennifer you are too funny*LOL*

I really don`t know how they are supposed to look*lol*

But thank you so much!


----------



## lilla (Dec 19, 2005)

:icon_smil Kristina, you have a beautiful smile and you would be great at your job from even little we know about you. I worked for SAS as a ticket agent and departure and arrival services at the Istanbul International airport until middle of May of 1992. I had to quit and move with my hubby to US because his job required him to move back to his country. I was devistated because I loved my job and the benefits I had through Scandinavian Airlines. I still save my uniform (not that I will be able to live in a place to work for SAS again). It has a great meaning for me.

By the way, I bet you understand Danish also because Danish is derived from a common Scandinavian language. But I heard that Norwegians and Swedes understand each other better than the Danish language. How nice to able to communicate in different languages... you know so many languages. :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Andi (Dec 19, 2005)

wow, I thought my books were expensive too, but the most I ever payed was $140 for a book that consisted of 2 seperate books (does this make sense? *lol*) I know college students are being so spoiled by our state, (compared to other countries)


----------



## Andi (Dec 19, 2005)

when I was a kid everybody always told me you have to be pretty and speak a lot of languages to be an air hostess so I was always like "ohh, I wanna be an air hostess when I grow up cause they dress so pretty and are so nice" *lol*

I bet you look great in those uniforms


----------



## KittyM (Dec 19, 2005)

Aww Nilufer you are so sweet!!I bet you did a great job at SAS!!You seem so genuine and warmhearted!!

Yes I love the danish language, but I can understand swedish better!

it might be because I was constantly watching Pippi Longstocking (and all the other great stories from the swedish author Astrid Lindgren)on tv and in books when I was young!

:icon_smil


----------



## KittyM (Dec 19, 2005)

I was always dreaming of being a vet, but found out soon that I could never put an animal to sleep, so I started to get interested in languages and traveling, but wasn`t interested in this occupation because I thought all the ladies were a bit stiff and too perfect, but I was wrong.All the girls (and boys) I work with are natural, genuine and down to earth people, so I am glad I decided to give it a chance!!

You would look great in those uniforms too girl!!:icon_bigg


----------



## KittyM (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey Allie, what do you do for a living?

(you never told us)


----------



## jessica9 (Dec 19, 2005)

i'm still a student...things could be worse, since the jon market is pretty crappy right now! i want to get a fun part time job though and save some money.


----------



## lilla (Dec 19, 2005)

:icon_smil Thanks Kristina.


----------



## lilla (Dec 19, 2005)

I love animals and always wanted to work as a vet when I was growing up. I changed my mind later on because it was very sad to see a cat or another animal dying or hurt. :icon_sad:


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Dec 20, 2005)

I am a hairdresser for 8 years now, and opening my own shop atm. Should be next week we will be open. THANK GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so bored staying at home...


----------



## Eva121 (Dec 20, 2005)

:icon_eek: I think we (my parents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) pay about 450 each year, and maybe 100-150 on books. And if you have a scholarship, it's 100 each year. But a lot of students work over here, so they can pay for their weekends (parties, drinking, smoking lol).


----------



## kaori (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi I am An artish ,..i work for my own,...and my own gallery 

Before i work for fashion designer for sportif jacket project

love Make UpArtish,models,..


----------



## freakdi (Dec 20, 2005)

I work at Hollywood Video as a Guest Service Representative. :icon_chee


----------



## tashbash (Dec 20, 2005)

I am a stay at home mommy! Trust me, the hardest job there is! But well worth it.


----------



## SierraWren (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm a children's therapist--finished my Masters last year and this is my first year in private practice.


----------



## iloveparis (Dec 20, 2005)

I agree:icon_chee


----------



## muhammad (Dec 20, 2005)

Greetings Ladies, 

I am new to this site. I love skincare and makeup, even though I only wear lipstick, gloss and shadow. Glad I found this site.

Peace and blessings to all of you and your loved ones.

P.S.

previously I worked as a Meeting Planning Assistant in the Medical Advertising field. I do not really like the corporate world. Doing some temp work for now. Hope to go to school for Holistic Nutrition. I would love to be my own boss. Truly hate working for others. :icon_wink

Be well

Briquelinda (translation-that pretty Bri)


----------



## Min (Dec 20, 2005)

I work for an insurance agency (how exciting):icon_roll


----------



## Moneeka (Dec 21, 2005)

I just want to say all of you have such interesting jobs(and the ones that don't enjoy it while you can) and I have so much respect for you stay at home moms, that's what i call real work i really admire you all!(I know b/c my mom was one too)

i am a student in Communications, I already studied Esthetics and worked in Spas but now i have expanded to makeup artistry so I continue to freelance for weddings and proms and as well volunteer at a local television station and small projects with film and photography.


----------



## L281173 (Dec 21, 2005)

I work in the field of health insurance as Medicare Program Support Coordinator.:icon_wink I am presently looking for another job, I wish to go into the area of Account Management. I am looking toward areas such as cosmetics, insurance, finance, and technology.:icon_cool


----------



## Kaligal5150 (Dec 21, 2005)

I work for MAC as a free lance makeup artist:icon_chee oh yeah &amp; loving it!!!! I also work nites as a cocktail waitress


----------



## kaori (Dec 21, 2005)

*Cool job,..and You look fun on your avatar,..verry beautifulKaliga!!:icon_smil *


----------



## kaori (Dec 21, 2005)

*Welcome in mut Muhammad!!*


----------



## Liz (Dec 21, 2005)

oh yay! i'm an on-call frealancer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> where do you work?


----------



## prude strippers (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm a mac freelance artist and....a dancer :icon_roll I would love to get a full time position at mac so I can quit my other job.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey Liz and other Mutters:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what exactly does a freelancer for Mac do and how does it work?


----------



## clairey (Dec 21, 2005)

I work in market research now - absolutely nothing to do with my degree which was in Microbiology!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Dec 21, 2005)

I am Psychology student, going to get my degree in May 2006. scary:icon_eek: cause I dont know what then!


----------



## Purity05 (Dec 21, 2005)

IT Administrator for an Oil Company.


----------



## Liz (Dec 21, 2005)

freelancers can travel to other makeup counters/stores whenever they need help during events or when they need extra help. and they do makeup the whole time. like back to back makeovers.

but i'm an on-call freelancer, so i only work at my local counter. and as an on-call, it's like i'm doing the same thing as regular muas except ring up things on the cash register. so like i help out customers, do makeovers, and help them with stocking or making some holiday sets when it's not busy


----------



## Thumbelina (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi. I work as a digital designer and photographer

~T


----------



## Kata (Dec 22, 2005)

Im a Merry Maid.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love my job. Its the best job ive ever had, full time pay for part time work, i always have fun and we have some bat shit crazy customers so its always interesting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Plus i do housecleaning on the side, as well (seriously girls, if youre looking for quick/easy money get into house cleaning.)

I also want to start art/photography again and perhaps make a little off of that. That would be nice.


----------



## Kaligal5150 (Dec 22, 2005)

I work in the Los Angeles region and Orange County but mainly in O.C. at the Mission Viejo MAC I LOVE IT THERE!!!!

Liz what counter do u work at??


----------



## Kaligal5150 (Dec 22, 2005)

Aww thanks sooo much :icon_chee


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 22, 2005)

she works for a contact lens company (sorry allie you werent answering lol)


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 22, 2005)

thats great!! congrats and good luck:icon_chee


----------



## FeistyFemme (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm currently a full-time student working towards my bachelor's in English as well as licensure to teach!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm currently unemployed, and it's not too bad!


----------



## gemini (Dec 22, 2005)

I am unemployed, but I am looking for a job as a photographer (maybe work at the place where I got my senior pictures taken at), graphic designer, or a model. lol


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 21, 2006)

That sounds really scientific and cool. Unfortunately the title of my job isnt scientific, lol. I'm just a Desperate Housewife, which in a way its actually fun. Get to stay home and do nothing and have my husband support my lazy ass and what not. LOL. :icon_chee


----------



## tiff (Feb 21, 2006)

I do 3 things, mostly a SAHM but I also have a website that gives me an income through advertising. I also work one day a week for a couple of hours doing price checking in a supermarket for an outside company that sells the information to other supermarkets.


----------



## susanks1 (Feb 21, 2006)

I do computer entries for the state.


----------



## Ley (Feb 21, 2006)

Right now I'm a housewife  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - no more study and lots of time to do nothing! I'm actually a pharmacy graduate and soon hope to officially start training as a pharmacist.


----------



## Nessicle (Feb 21, 2006)

Where do you live Trisha?

I'm a legal secretary working in getting compensation for people who have major spinal and brain injuries. There is a lot of blame culture around but this work is trying to make people's quality of life a little better whose lives will never be the same again. Really interesting but I'm going to go in to Conveyancing soon and plan to take my Licensed Conveyancers qualification soon!


----------



## Becka (Feb 21, 2006)

Similar to Vanessa! I'm a legal assistant, in insurance litigation.

Vanessa, I HATE conveyancing, kudos to you for doing it. numbers, numbers, numbers, yugh!!


----------



## Niki28 (Feb 21, 2006)

I do accounting for a publishing company in Manhattan. And just in case you were wondering, YES...it is as boring as it sounds lol. I'm looking for something else at the moment...buh-bye finance.


----------



## Nessicle (Feb 21, 2006)

Ha ha!! I hear you! You either love it or hate it I think! I just enjoy the fact that there is so much going on and that there is always lots to do! For me there's nothing worse than having nothing to do which in my job sometimes happens and then I end up practically begging for work and get to do some sort of crappy photocopying or something!


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 21, 2006)

I cook, clean, do laundry, take care of my husband and lurk on MuT :icon_chee


----------



## Kelly (Feb 21, 2006)

I stay at home with my babies....not so much babies anymore. My youngest is 3, my oldest almost 13.

So I mooch off my hubby (we just tease about that, cuz we are all moochers, me and our children....again teasing) and do all the motherly, housewife duties....let me tell ya that's a FULL TIME AND A HALF job right there! Honestly I found it easier working full time out of the home, then staying home with my children. But now, since I've been doing it about 5-6 years now, I wouldn't have it any other way....duh, I get to spend my hubbies money....just kidding.


----------



## Bhav (Feb 21, 2006)

I work at the Head Office of Decleor &amp; Carita UK as an office &amp; salon support co-ordinator!

I'd like to move to a head office of a MU company soon though!


----------



## lavender (Feb 21, 2006)

I work as a Software Developer. It's not the most interesting job, but I didn't really have a choice. But I don't really mind it!


----------



## nlee22 (Feb 22, 2006)

I am a full time teacher and a part time student finishing my masters for early childhood education. It's tough, im all drained out!


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Feb 22, 2006)

I am a jack of all trades...

Business owner, artist, website designer, and writer. My dream job is ghost-hunter extrordinaire...I kid you negative. In fact, I want to write a book about haunted places in America so I can afford to travel to Europe to hunt ghosts there. I want to experience everything I can in this lifetime.:icon_eek:


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 22, 2006)

I just finished grad school in December, and now I am working at my first "real" job as a software engineer! I am still training though so I don't know how much I'll like it yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Lavender -- How fun to see another Software Engineer! But why do you say you didn't have a choice? Surely you always have some sort of choice with your career, although depending on your degree and qualifications maybe a software engineer would be the only _good_ job you could find...


----------



## babykitty219 (Feb 22, 2006)

At the time being I'm waitressing &amp; hostessing to get by. After I have enough schooling under my belt I plan on becoming a speech therapist


----------



## Sweetmew2751 (Feb 22, 2006)

Small business owner and freelance makeup artist:icon_smil Cindy


----------



## lavender (Feb 22, 2006)

Girl geek, I majored in Computer Science...that is why I said I didn't have much other choice. But my job is ok...sometimes it gets boring, but it's ok....I am still learning a lot! All the best in your new job!


----------



## wannabemadeover (Feb 26, 2006)

Am I the only nurse or person in the medical field around here? :icon_chee

You mean to tell me none of u guys are down with blood and guts???? ah well neither am I, lol. I work in peds home health right now and its a cake job. But Im also going back to school to further my degree so that part sux. Not much free time at all these days...


----------



## amillion (Feb 26, 2006)

I work in physical therapy.


----------



## ilafa (Feb 26, 2006)

Student of political sciences


----------



## usersassychick0 (Feb 26, 2006)

I am still in school, but I want to go to the Queens university of Ontartio to become a aneasthesiologist!!


----------



## dream (Feb 26, 2006)

i'm a graphic design student...and that's all i'm doing at the time


----------



## Hinna (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm a student in Sixth Form. I hope to go to Oxbridge/LSE/UCL university next year to study Law. I want to be a barrister


----------



## lovesboxers (Feb 26, 2006)

I guess I never responded to this the first time it rolled around:icon_roll I am a mother of 3 and a student. I am going for my R.N. and to the post a few above, yes I love blood and guts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and so do my kids LOL


----------



## Violet (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm currently unemployed but am starting a new job in a couple of weeks as an Administrator for an engineering firm. It's not my dream job but it's temporary and hopefully the experience will lead to a better job and then eventually to an established role in Human Resources.

I was a student teacher up until Christmas (didn't last long as it wasn't for me), before that a recruitment consultant (didn't last long either!), before that a sales assisant (again, very shortlived) and before that I graduated with an English degree (almost two years ago).


----------



## CarmenMarie (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow, a LOT of different jobs! I loved reading what everyone does! As for me, I am a SAHM..but my kids are all older now. 

I have done and been many things..an E.M.T., a M.A. (medical assistant)

A cook, housekeeping in a hospital, a receptionist for a law firm, a packer, to name a few! 

I just finished another round of classes and am now certified as a Patient Care Tech and a CNA ..what I do with THAT is another question! :icon_chee 

carmee


----------



## Marisol (Feb 26, 2006)

I can't believe that I missed this thread. All you ladies have very interesting jobs.

I work for a local community bank and my position is Random Projects..lol

I call it random projects because I am involved in different aspects of the bank - auditing, relationship banking, etc.


----------



## ClassicGirl (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm a college student and I work part-time in a department store. I was a graphic design major, but there's not many jobs in my area so I may change it. I've been thinking about nursing.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 27, 2006)

Someone asked me a few pages back what i did for a living but I havent checked this thread in awhile-- sorry! To answer the question I work for Bausch and Lomb Canada which is a major contact lens producer and distributor. I work in Customer Service and its been a great experience and has taught me alot!


----------

